# iPad 2 impossible à restaurer



## JoPiK (8 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,
Je vous écris car je suis désesperé. je suis en grande détresse.
un iPad 2 Wi-Fi 16Go sous iOs 5 beta 7 car je développe une application pour mon site.
J'utilisai Safari sur mon iPad quand soudain l'écran est devenu bleu clair, et l'iPad c'est éteint.
Impossible de le rallumer, HOME+POWER enfoncé rien, branchement sur le mac, rien, passage en DFU , détecté, tentative de restaure: erreur 1601.
sur un autre mac idem 1601.
Quelqu'un peut m'aider?
Cordialement,
JoPiK


----------

